# My little cone head...



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Well day one went great! Her incision looks excellent! Poor Belle in her cone, the vet had to put it on her because she was licking her sutures, now she has to wear it for 10 days 
I feel bad for her but its so cute, yesterday I took her out for a pee & she scooped up a ridiculous amount of snow in her cone, she looked at me like "what the heck mom?!" poor thing..LOL. I'm just glad to have her home  Now keeping her calm for 10days will be a challenge!! When I picked her up she was ready to play! I couldn't believe how quickly she snapped back, I was expecting her to be in pain & very mellow. Not for this fluff!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Belle-K said:


> Well day one went great! Her incision looks excellent! Poor Belle in her cone, the vet had to put it on her because she was licking her sutures, now she has to wear it for 10 days
> I feel bad for her but its so cute, yesterday I took her out for a pee & she scooped up a ridiculous amount of snow in her cone, she looked at me like "what the heck mom?!" poor thing..LOL. I'm just glad to have her home  Now keeping her calm for 10days will be a challenge!! When I picked her up she was ready to play! I couldn't believe how quickly she snapped back, I was expecting her to be in pain & very mellow. Not for this fluff!


She's so cute in her cone! I feel bad too when they have to wear a cone  Glad that she's not in pain:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How cute!! Scooping the snow!!He He He!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay! Glad she is doing so well!

Keeping them quiet is hard...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad that she is doing well.................. awww poor little one with the cone


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing well! Lelia kept getting some of her toys stuck in her cone, lol. Can you not take it off to go potty as long as you're there and she leaves the incision alone? My vet told me Leila could have supervised cone off times as long as she didn't bother her incision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Good to know she is still so cute/cone and all.*
*glad she is doing that well for you.*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Such a little cutie! I too would think it would be ok to take the cone off as long as you are there watching. She'd probably appreciate not being the neighborhood snowplow!


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha very true! She's just so squirmy I'd hate to get it off then not be able to get it back on, but good call guys I will try that next potty break  I'm sure she'd be happy to have it off for a bit


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Belle looks so cute but doesn't look happy to be wearing the cone. Did you consider using a onsie when your home and around her to give her a break from it. So happy she bounced back so fast.....some do and some don't.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie HATES her cone too, so during the day she wears a onesie with a hole fore her little tail. She likes that much better. Though she doesn't completely understand the fabric covering her bottom area and will go to her pad and go to the bathroom in her onesie. Oh well.. That's why I have more than one, and a washer!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Should Not Be Smiley Face Over This. But That Was Cute!*
*Hope All Is Going Well--Nickee In Pa**


----------

